# Souce:Lafrentz to stay



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Raef agrees to re-sign*

According to CBSsportsline.com, Raef appears to stay with Dallas. I think it is a very good move for Dallas and Raef LaFrentz to make 

<a href="http://cbs.sportsline.com/u/ce/multi/0,1329,5526708_54,00.html">source</a>


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I heard that too, but haven't seen anything set in concrete as yet. I think it will be an okay move for Dallas if it goes down that way, as Raef is good at blocking shots and scoring. What I'm curious about is the amount they'll be willing to pay him.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

According to several sources, it was said to be in the 60 million range. I heard Nelson will go big next year moving Raef to PF, Dirk to SF, and have a 3 player rotation at center. then you have Finley and Nash in the backcourt.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *kansasalumn *
> According to several sources, it was said to be in the 60 million range. I heard Nelson will go big next year moving Raef to PF, Dirk to SF, and have a 3 player rotation at center. then you have Finley and Nash in the backcourt.


Nelson wants to go tall, tall, tall. I think he should also hire a defensive guru to add to the height he wants offensively.


----------



## LiLBalla13 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> I heard that too, but haven't seen anything set in concrete as yet. I think it will be an okay move for Dallas if it goes down that way, as Raef is good at blocking shots and scoring. What I'm curious about is the amount they'll be willing to pay him.


 You forgot.. how long the contract might be. Which is about 6 to 7 years.


----------

